# Weed in my zoysia grass - please help identify



## cwdusheke (7 mo ago)

I have this bright green grass/weed showing up in my zoysia lawn this year. I didn't have it last year.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Looks like hairy crabgrass.


----------



## cwdusheke (7 mo ago)

Would celsius be a good product to kill it off?


----------



## Murf300 (Aug 31, 2020)

Quinclorac I think is the ticket to get rid of it. However, it may be too advanced to take it out completely this season. Preemergent in the spring is supposed to be the best way to prevent it.


----------



## Pannellde (7 mo ago)

VA Tech Weed ID App


----------

